# Muñeco de trapo



## spanishgirl

How do you say it in english?

Thaanks =)


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Rag doll

Hope it helps


----------



## spanishgirl

Gracias!! Lo he buscado y pone _Rag doll: muñec*a* de trapo_; ya que doll es femenino. Asique para decirlo en masculino... ¿Como sería?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pero, Que es rag doll ? y munecos de trapo ??


Es scarecrow ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarecrow

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## LOUSLOUS

rag boy doll


----------



## bellotojuanfra

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Pero, Que es rag doll ? y munecos de trapo ??
> 
> 
> Es scarecrow ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarecrow
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 

¿Qué tal Hiro?

Scarecrow en español es "espantapájaros", muñeca de trapo (es una muñeca completamente textil para que jueguen los niños).

Saludos.


----------



## LOUSLOUS

Scarecrow: espantapájaros (puede ser de todo tipo de materiales)
Rag doll: muñeca de trapo. (es un juguete hecho de tela para los niños)


----------



## k-in-sc

If the rag doll is a boy doll, you would probably have to make that clear some other way: "Her rag doll was named Frank'' or something. What's your context?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

No comprendo todavía. Las niñas usualmente en  todo el mundo 
juegan con las muñecas  de girls. Las niñas españolas
deben ser muy maduras porque juegan con Frank, John,
Y Carlos.


Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mirx

Hiro Sasaki said:


> No comprendo todavía. Las niñas usualmente en todo el mundo
> juegan con las muñecas de girls. Las niñas españolas
> deben ser muy maduras porque juegan con Frank, John,
> Y Carlos.
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hola Hiro.

Como ya sabes en español las cosas tienen género, entonces las niñas juegan con muñecas, pero no todas las muñecas son mujeres. A veces hay la familia donde están los bebes muñecos, la mamá muñeca y el papá muñeco.

Es decir los muñecos pueden ser hombre o mujeres, un ejemplo claro es Kent (o como se esciba) el novio de barbie. Kent es un muñeco.

A mí eso de rag boy doll, no me gusta. A rag toy sería más genérico pero no sabríamos si son muñecos, o cochecitos o que.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbie

Aunque el cuerpo es de plastico, no se dice "barbies" ?


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## JanetF

Rag doll is definitely the word.  The problem is where you put the 'boy' bit.  I would suggest 'boy rag doll', since if you had a family of rag dolls, you would probably call the parents (certainly in BE) Mummy rag doll and Daddy rag doll, so why not 'boy rag doll' and 'girl rag doll'?  

Having said that, if you just say 'rag doll', it would be assumed that it is a girl!


----------



## spanishgirl

JanetF said:


> Rag doll is definitely the word. The problem is where you put the 'boy' bit. I would suggest 'boy rag doll', since if you had a family of rag dolls, you would probably call the parents (certainly in BE) Mummy rag doll and Daddy rag doll, so why not 'boy rag doll' and 'girl rag doll'?
> 
> Having said that, *if you just say 'rag doll', it would be assumed that it is a girl!*


 
Yes, that was what I wanted to know.

So I can say boy rag doll. But, native people, how do you usually call it? Because I see some native people that they aren't sure...


----------



## mirx

spanishgirl said:


> Yes, that was what I wanted to know.
> 
> So I can say boy rag doll. But, native people, how do you usually call it? Because I see some native people that they aren't sure...


 
Janet F is a native.


----------



## JanetF

I am indeed!  I think that only two of the contributions on this thread so far have come from people whose mother tongue is English - k-in-sc's (from the US) and mine (from the UK).


----------



## spanishgirl

I know, that's why I said that, because it seemed like you two weren't sure of what you were saying, like if you don't use this expression.


----------



## txpaddler

I remember boy rag dolls from my childhood. A set of dolls was branded Raggedy Ann and Raggedy Andy. Now I see from a quick web search that there is a museum devoted to these dolls in Illinois.


----------



## EmilyD

I am searching my cavernous childhood memories.

When I played with dolls (rag dolls, and any kind), there were groups.  My mother was known for her skill at creating _paper dolls_.  Their *shapes* (including the *clothes* they wore) revealed their genders.

We talked about the dolls or characters as "girls" or "boys" or "babies"(often  genderless) or "sisters and brothers" and parents, etc.

If someone was making a doll, one might request, "please make a brother for..."

I've _rarely _heard the phrase "boy[rag] doll".
*
Ojo*:  _"Boy Toy" tiene sentido adulto gracias a 'Madonna' y otros!_

_Nomi_


----------



## spanishgirl

Me has aclarado algunas cosas, pero estoy mas confundida en otras ^,^
Algunos dicen que boy (rag) doll está bien dicho y otros no... 

Simplemente me gustaría saber cómo llamáis a los muñec*o*s (en MASCULINO), ya que las muñec*a*s son _dolls_ (dependiendo del género).


----------



## cloudy_

Del diccionario de Oxford:

*doll*: a small model of a human figure, especially a baby or child.

Así que, sí, puedes usar "doll" para muñec*o*, aunque es verdad que se suele entender como muñec*a*.


----------



## gotitadeleche

txpaddler said:


> I remember boy rag dolls from my childhood. A set of dolls was branded Raggedy Ann and Raggedy Andy. Now I see from a quick web search that there is a museum devoted to these dolls in Illinois.



Here is a picture of the dolls txpaddler was talking about. 

For rag dolls in general, if it is necessary to distinguish the gender, I see no problem with saying boy rag doll and girl rag doll. I had both boy dolls and girl dolls (not rag dolls) when I was young and that is how we referred to them (although I usually gave them names and referred to them by name). If you can say boy doll, then why can't you say boy rag doll? It sounds perfectly natural to me.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Having said that, if you just say 'rag doll', it would be assumed that it is a girl!




I would not assume that---being familiar with Raggedy Andy. He is a classic American doll. I don't know if he is still made, I don't think too many children have Raggedy Ann and Raggedy Andy anymore, so I think they may now be considered antiques.

Another rag doll that was popular when I was young was a monkey made out of a sock. I always thought of him as a boy, but I don't know if he really had a gender.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I've checked " muñeco" in my dictionary.

" muñeco de nieve" = snowman

It's too large fior a girl to play with in house.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## LOUSLOUS

En mi diccionario para muñeco apareces BOY DOLL


----------



## laydiC

http://www.liveandlearn.com/raggedyann/raggedyannandandy30full.jpg

Raggedy Ann and Andy were famous rag dolls from the 80´s... they were _rag dolls_... and Andy was a boy... 

muñeca/o de trapo = rag doll (en inglés no hay distinción de género) 

Es como decir que cat suena a macho... cat es cat-- whether it's a female or male cat.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Raggedy Ann and Andy were famous rag dolls from the 80´s... they were rag dolls... and Andy was a boy.



I have been doing some reading about Raggedy Ann and Andy and found that they have been in commercial production since 1920. They were patented in 1915.


----------



## spanishgirl

laydiC said:


> http://www.liveandlearn.com/raggedyann/raggedyannandandy30full.jpg
> 
> Raggedy Ann and Andy were famous rag dolls from the 80´s... they were _rag dolls_... and Andy was a boy...
> 
> muñeca/o de trapo = rag doll (en inglés no hay distinción de género)
> 
> Es como decir que cat suena a macho... cat es cat-- whether it's a female or male cat.


 
Muy cierto  (Rag) doll es tanto para femenino como para masculino, al igual que muchas otras palabras en inglés, pero quería saber cómo hacerlo para distinguirlo.


----------



## JanetF

So, Spanishgirl, tell us - after all these suggestions, have you decided what to call the rag doll?  Just wondering ...!!


----------



## laydiC

Spanish Girl I'd simply say a 'boy rag goll' if it's a He...o a 'girl rag doll' if it's a She... 

Just like you would to distinguish genders for a cat for example... the only difference being that in case of an animal I'd say 'female cat' or 'male cat'. 

However, since dolls are made to look like people, I'd say boy or girl doll.


----------



## spanishgirl

OK, lol, so definitely I can say doll for female and male and if I want to distinguish it just say boy or girl before it.

Everything clear (I think so ^^). Thank you everybody!


----------



## gotitadeleche

spanishgirl said:


> OK, lol, so definitely I can say doll for female and male and if I want to distinguish it just say boy or girl before it.
> 
> Everything clear (I think so ^^). Thank you everybody!



That is correct!


----------



## con_amor

In English, dolls are usually girls because girls play with them.  One wouldn't find many masculine dolls.  Usually a "boy doll" would be more like an action figure, because boys play with them.  Otherwise for *muñeco* I would say it was a boy doll, which has the connotation that it is a cute little thing for girls to play with.  Boys do not play with dolls. haha
Ken, is a male barbie, one must say "boy" or "male" in front of barbie, because it is implied that barbie is a girl.  
Hope I helped


----------



## frangs

So, in the case of this picture: 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_nhzw4lk7j...AABeo/jGIXYqqzFPQ/s400/action+figure+edge.jpg
(it is a wrestling action figure).


What would you natives say to your children (and sounds more natural)?
- Do you like that action figure? (no need to specify because they are usually male characters?).
- Do you like that boy doll?


----------



## k-in-sc

I wouldn't call it either one -- I would call it by its name or call it a wrestler, wrestler guy, something like that.
I suspect "action figure" is like "bath tissue," an advertising term that nobody uses in real life.


----------



## analiacod

What about male rag doll? Just asking...


----------



## trisquel_astur

analiacod said:


> What about male rag doll? Just asking...



En español, las cosas tienen género, por eso existen muñecas y muñecos, pero en inglés, las cosas son de género neutro, por eso solo tienen "dolls". 

Intentar extrapolar exactamente del español al inglés (y viceversa) es un error muy común y que se hace imposible de verdad.


----------



## analiacod

Estoy de acuerdo, soy hablante nativa del español. No aportas nada a mi comentario, igual. Gracias.


----------



## Sallyb36

I would say rag doll (boy) así en parentisis para indicar que es un niño.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Male rag doll" doesn't sound right. It's too clinical. 
I can't think of too many situations in which you would have to specify at the same time that the doll was a boy and that it was a rag doll. But for those, "boy rag doll" is best, as we have said.


----------



## analiacod

Ok, thanks a lot!


----------

